# Would You Date a Boring Person?



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Let's say you met someone who was physically very attractive, pleasant to be around, and well off financially ... but you found them really boring. Would you be willing to try a LTR with that person?

No cheating. You can't say that you find that kind of person interesting anyway. It has to be somebody that you just find duller than dishwater no matter how much you try to find them interesting. No amount of love will ever make this person not boring to you.

In other words, can you be "interested" in someone without finding them interesting?

This is connected to my other thread: What Makes a Person Interesting?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

At this point in my life and with so many issues of my own, yes, I would at least be willing to try an LTR with such a woman.

If I was physically attracted to her and I found her pleasant to be around, like you said, that would probably be enough for me. I don't know if or how long it would work but I'd be willing to try.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd try because I wouldn't know they were boring to begin with but I can't imagine a boring person would be very stimulating to be around long term and it would just become a very dull relationship with little fun.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

No. Because. She. Would. Be. Booooooooooring.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Only if she were a supermodel. In fact, I'd prefer she was boring.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Idk I would give it a try and see what happens


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Sure. It would be better than an extrovert.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

no, dates should be fun T_T


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Sure. I'm pretty boring myself.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Pleasant to be around and boring are oxymorons for me. Pleasant to be around means they do activities with me like playing video games and going hiking which is not boring.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

If I find them boring, they would probably have a completly different personality to me, as I don't usually find introverts boring. So, no I wouldn't date them and they certainly wouldn't date me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe, depends on other factors


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Being a boring guy with sever severe SA, I don't even get the option of dating someone boring


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

No no nono


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It depends on how open-minded she would be on being less boring.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Absolutely not.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

How dare you make a poll about me.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

No, I don't see the point in being with someone that bores you. The main thing I want in a relationship is someone to have stimulating conversation with, to connect with, to just feel like we get each other. I don't think that happens with a boring person. Although, if I already love them despite their boringness, then I guess it wouldn't hurt to have a companion so maybe. But only if I already love them for other reasons. I can't see that happening but I am just saying I won't rule it out.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Would I date myself? Hmmmm...


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

No it's hard enough dating my own hand.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Never. That's the worst quality a person could have.


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes. I would love this. 
I'm by myself all the time anyways. All I really crave is the companionship and sex of a relationship. Plus; I have this thing where I self isolate. That normally drives people away because my emotions are so turbulent. People intimidate me and that makes my emotions even more turbulent. I think dating a boring person would ground me. It would make me feel more secure. I wouldn't feel intimidate like I normally do when I'm around people. And I would have the companionship and sex I desire. Yeah. I would date a boring person. Though; I think I'm factoring in the fact that if the person is boring they are also being submissive. If they are not submissive that might change some things up a bit. I NEED them to be submissive in this context. Otherwise it wouldn't work.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe, maybe not


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Do they have jewellery to offer me?


Only the candy kind like Ring Pops.:yes


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd try almost anything, as long as she's not a douche. Honestly I think I'm better equipped than most to handle boredom. I hardly feel anything these days anyway.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I wouldn't. Life is too short.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

no. I'm not good at entertaining myself so it wouldn't work.


----------



## Takemeaway26 (Jan 31, 2015)

I for one couldn't. I value personality and character above all else. Although I am severely depressed and have SA it doesn't mean I would settle for somebody nice to look at but boring to hear speak. I need mental stimulation and someone who is interesting. Somebody who has similar conditions as I have so I don't have to constantly explain my behavior. I may have a lot wrong in my head but I am very funny, a deep thinker, creative and a bit weird... so my partner must have similar qualities. I can't date someone boring. It would never work out.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No I could never date someone who I thought was boring. I need to be mentally stimulated in a relationship too!


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

As long as I don't find her boring, then yes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

well maybe at least give it a try, because that person my not so so boring after all. and maybe yo could make them more exciting by doing stuff. 

so I voted yes. give it a chance.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, and I consider myself pretty boring. so there you go.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Boring feels like they don't want to try, where's the fun in that?


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

no


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. They must entertain me 24/7.


----------



## BeautifulSilence (Nov 18, 2014)

Why date someone that you'll never truly be happy with? I definitely need someone to excite me in a relationship


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm dull, so, yeah.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, I wouldn't see the point. I'd only want to be with someone I have a genuine rapport with.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not interested. No matter how attractive they would be.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

I did this a couple of times back when i was younger and more positive. The girls were really nice (one was by far the most attractive person i ever went out with) but...with no conversation it was awful...and the opposite was true, some very average looking girl would just seem amazing if the conversation flowed....
this was all a long time ago now...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hypothetically speaking? I think people who are incurious and unadventurous are boring. I don't mean I'd expect her to want to go kayaking every day but then there's the type who wouldn't even be interested in going camping once a year just for the hell of it. Even if she's never done it, she would be completely incurious about what it's like and not be willing to try it if it was something I wanted to do. 

I mean, that kind of person is definitely common in everyday life and there's nothing fundamentally wrong with that but if one partner wants to explore and would like their partner to be with them, it's pretty cold to just push them away and say "I'm not doing this because it seems dumb/whatever". 

What is the point of a relationship if the people are not even willing to try to be a little adventurous here and there?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh, no. I can get so wild! Especially during the night. Oh, boy! I sometimes make me a snack at 3 a.m., or eat a whole chocolate at once without any remorse! I am bad to the bone. :no


Joking, I would most likely date one. What is boring for someone may be interesting, stable or comfortable for me.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah I'd totally date myself.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I can't really think if any bigger deal breakers to me. I guess evil, like pure uninhibited psychopathological evil, would be one. But not apart from that.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

No. It'd be so awkward and awful good lord


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## meema (Mar 4, 2015)

Nah, I _probably_ wouldn't.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't need company, I need connection.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

If they were boring, I would never want to spend time with them. I'm not going to spend the rest of my life with someone I don't enjoy being with.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

would they cuddle with me and tell them how much they love me? would they stay by myself no matter what i do? even if im playing a fun video game...would they sit next to me and at least watch?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I prefer personality and similarities over looks, for the most part. If they're boring I wouldn't really talk to them more than once.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

truant said:


> Let's say you met someone who was physically very attractive, pleasant to be around, and well off financially ... but


 -EP BUP BUP BUP-, That's good enough for me.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Am super boring. Would date myself. Hey, do you come here often, Pompeii? We should hang out and do boring things together sometime.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> Am super boring. Would date myself. Hey, do you come here often, Pompeii? We should hang out and do boring things together sometime.


lol clearly you arent boring, i found your joke funny so that makes you interesting


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have went on a date with someone who wasn't particularly interesting to me, kind of boring. I am sure they found someone.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I would, unless they are like completely hostile to fun or something. You can have fun with a boring person.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

wow I completely evened out the score 50% each.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No such thing as a boring person, just people open and closed minds.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

if its a hot white guy yes


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm boring enough for the both of us.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes. Boring or not, somehow my attention was drawn to them.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Boring is subjective. People have different interests. What one person considers boring, another might not, hence wouldn't be doing whatever the **** they were doing in the first place. Unless you go by "popular consensus" which most of the time are idiots anyway, that all agree on the same **** because everyone else is. Which in turn makes them boring. In my own opinion, I'm pretty boring by most standards I would assume. I can't be bothered by a lot of ****, and most people just get on my nerves. Makes you want to throw your shoes at them lmao.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

NO. Never ever. Boring is just the worst thing a person could be. 
And I'm very surprised that so many people answered YES...


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Zyriel said:


> Boring is subjective. People have different interests. What one person considers boring, another might not, hence wouldn't be doing whatever the **** they were doing in the first place. Unless you go by "popular consensus" which most of the time are idiots anyway, that all agree on the same **** because everyone else is. Which in turn makes them boring. In my own opinion, I'm pretty boring by most standards I would assume. I can't be bothered by a lot of ****, and most people just get on my nerves. Makes you want to throw your shoes at them lmao.


^stealing that answer


----------

